# dallas distant nets



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

dallas distant nets are now off of E* website.they are now showing only 5 distant nets you can get.has anyone changed from dallas to another like denver.or can this be done without creating a problem


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm still getting Dallas FOX as one of my two FOX channels on E* (the other is FOX LA).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There was a post somewhere suggesting they would automatically switch people with Dallas Distants to, I beleive it was, Chicago Distants when the time comes.

The only problem might be if you are receiving the Dallas Distants under Grandfathering.

I currently am receiving Dallas CBS and FOX, but switching me to Chicago or any of the others would not be an option, since I get all of them on one account or another.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The rumors have been that they will move the networks for Dallas onto the spot beams. Unless you are within a couple hundred miles of Dallas you will not be able to see them.

I would expect the distants to shrink more before long... With all the LIL going on now, demand for distants is probably dropping fast. Even if you are in a white area, most probably do not care to watch distants when LIL is available.

I bet in a few years Distants will be just NY/LA/Denver. I speculate they will keep Denver since most of the white areas are out west and Denver is a popular replacement.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, it IS very true:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11717


----------

